

On the importance of CSRF protection on Logout - plop123
http://superlogout.com/

======
SignMeUpNow
Total loser move to post this with no context.

Warning for anyone who hasn't clicked the link yet: This will log you out of a
bunch of services ranging from AOL to YouTube.

------
cheald
Flagged for exceedingly bad form. A page explaining the issue with a link that
the informed user could click would have been far more constructive.

It's an interesting thing to discuss, but this link is the wrong way to do it.

------
emmab
I have third party cookies off so it didn't work.

------
wiox
I'm going to regret clicking this link tomorrow.

